# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  Brisbane Skip Bin Hire (Recommendations?)

## deltoid

I need a skip bin. Anyone able to recommend a company. The cheaper the better.  
Anything I should be looking out for when choosing a company?

----------


## kws77

Hi Deltoid
              I've recently hired a 3m bin with a door.  Did all the ringing around and web searches and found Jim's Bins to be the cheapest ($135), however after booking and reconfirming he turned up with a bin with no door which was useless to me.  Did another ring around to get one asap and found Bris-skips based at Alderley.  Still cheaper than the others except Jim's Bins but only $30 difference.  Had my bin the next day.  I think it was here for 3 days, but you can get them for longer periods if you want but obviously you pay more.   
I used mine for clean fill and some companies charged an extra disposal fee as there are apparantley limited council places that will take it. Also some places said if I had 3m of clean-fill then they would need a bigger truck due to the weight and that would be an extra cost. 
No problems at all with Bris-skips.  I found them in the yellow pages.

----------


## deltoid

Thanks mate, I will look at Bris-Skips. 
Unfortunately most companies won't take brick / concrete. I have about half a cubic metre of brick rubble I was hoping to put in a skip but I guess not.

----------


## gumboot

I have used Sunshine skips extensively in Brisbane
They have 3m, 6m  and 10M bins. They deliver next day.
I have disposed of a lot of concrete and  hard fill in them (3 and 6 metre bins only for that stuff) 
 They will also look after you on pricing if you ask nicely 
Cheers

----------


## deltoid

Thanks guys. I ended up calling Sunshine Skips on gumboots recommendations and am getting a skip from them delivered tomorrow.  
I went with them as they are open this week and they will let me put concrete/brick in the bin. 
Finally I can clean all the junk from under the house and fit my car under there  :Biggrin:

----------


## Winston

I'm living on the GC currently, but I'm moving closer to Brisbane next week... a friend reffered me to a skip bin company called Mick's Rubbish Skip Hire. Seems their prices aren't bad too. 
BTW, I'm in constant wonder of the short-first-names that repeatedly come up in local businesses. Why don't people-with-long names do the same?  :Wink:  
cheerz ;-)
winston

----------


## newcastlerenova

You can use Rentaskip Australia to hire skip bins in either the Gold Coast or Brisbane. 4 cubic metre skip bins are available in many areas of Brisbane for around $150 and in the Gold Coast for about $180. There are skips from 2 cubic metres up to over 20 and for different waste materials including soil, concrete etc.

----------


## ringtail

I only use* multi skips at 17 mile rocks*. Been using them for a while. Good price and service, keep for a week standard. No problem taking anything except asbestos, paint/oil and tyres. Anything else is fair game. I filled a 3 m3 skip to the brim with brick and concrete no probs. I use anything from 2 to 6 m3 depending on my job

----------


## amiaow

We've used Kartaway quite a few times as well- same conditions as the Multiskips bins and well priced.

----------

